# Best file for cleaning up mortises



## spooled (Feb 1, 2010)

I just finished building a Morris Chair with mortise and tenon joinery. This was my first venture into mortise and tenons. I felt like a good wood file would have made the job easier. My only files are for metal and did not work well at all. The local big box store didn't have anything better. Where is a good source and which one works best for wood? Thanks.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd actually recommend a good sharp chisel instead.


----------



## spooled (Feb 1, 2010)

I have a very good set of chisels which I used on the project but felt a good file might work better especially on the thru mortises.


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

you want either a rasp or a float*

*example here


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I agree with Doc, a rasp will do the job for you. Just be careful to keep the outside edges square, sometimes they can be quite aggressive.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Iwasaki files. Woodcraft has them.

Bastard files are pretty useful for woodworking. Finer
files aren't so effective on wood.

I haven't bought one of these yet, but I intend to:
http://usironmongers.com/item/simmonds-tool-line-files-amp-r/21-european-cabinetmaker-crank/lid=22024735


----------



## spooled (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the help guys I will check these out.


----------



## BobLang (Feb 2, 2009)

You might try one of these:

http://www.popularwoodworking.com/techniques/hand-tools-techniques/plastic-laminate-file-the-tool-you-didnt-know-you-needed


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a flat bastard cut file and a flat Japanese Milled-Tooth File, from Lee Valley, that I use to clean up mortises.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

+1 on a flat float

Lie Nielsen sells good ones.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2657

An awesome thread addressing your concerns as well. I like using wood files
to clean up tenons and the floats mentioned above look like a great idea.


----------

